# WTF was up with mauro Renallo??



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

His anti mayhen reaction was excessive to say the least. If i didnt see what happened i would have thought mayhem re-opened Auschwitz (sp) or something.

Heres Gus Johnsson and 'the legend:confused02:' trying to put the focus back on the card and he forces the topic back onto the brawl. Its the single most hillarious thing i have ever seen. Gus Johnson was there talking to shields after the brawl with shields back to renallo and renallo was rubbing his shoulder like shields was a **** victim or something man was pacing up and down....did he not see the bit where mayhen got sucker punched and jumped just for asking for a rematch in a tonge n cheek manner.

Dude looked like he was about to cry! I mean WTF... 
*'if could could just say about what took place there...theres a time and place for everything and for mayhem miller to do what he did to jake shields is disgusting'* WTF????????









'


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

well, the headphone in his left ear would be my first guess!

not his fault as a person, but it was VERY misleading to the casual fans, and annoying for us to watch.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

SJ said:


> well, the headphone in his left ear would be my first guess!
> 
> not his fault as a person, but it was VERY misleading to the casual fans, and annoying for us to watch.


what you mean? misleading?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

misleading, by condemning Mayhem alone in front of the TV audience. 

And I'm just saying, he has someone telling him what to say in his ear, so it isn't him as a person that is frustrating, I liked him in Pride.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mauro is ten times the announcer that the other two are, but sometimes his being overly dramatic just for the hell of it annoys me. Only Bas and Joe can pull that style off. Goldberg and Mauro just sound like tits.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Mauro's voice and mannerisms are kind of weird. I think there might be something wrong with him. :confused03:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Yo yo yo and away we go." ..... :sarcastic12:


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

SJ said:


> well, the headphone in his left ear would be my first guess!
> 
> not his fault as a person, but it was VERY misleading to the casual fans, and annoying for us to watch.


Just on a lighter note for anyone from U.k, just noticed that Mauro reminds me of a gro2wn up version of Ben from Eastenders,lol.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

vaj3000 said:


> His anti mayhen reaction was excessive to say the least. If i didnt see what happened i would have thought mayhem re-opened Auschwitz (sp) or something.
> 
> Heres Gus Johnsson and 'the legend:confused02:' trying to put the focus back on the card and he forces the topic back onto the brawl. Its the single most hillarious thing i have ever seen. Gus Johnson was there talking to shields after the brawl with shields back to renallo and renallo was rubbing his shoulder like shields was a **** victim or something man was pacing up and down....did he not see the bit where mayhen got sucker punched and jumped just for asking for a rematch in a tonge n cheek manner.
> 
> ...


Miller might have been a bit silly, and could have maybe waited til post fight interview, but 5 guys jumping one isn't disgusting, **** yor Mauro Retardo.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

punchbag said:


> Just on a lighter note for anyone from U.k, just noticed that Mauro reminds me of a gro2wn up version of Ben from Eastenders,lol.


roflmaop muhahahahahahhaahhahah ahahhaha

good shit!


Dude looks like he wants to fight mayhem himself...has he got a man crush on shields or something???


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sherdog.com


> Is Ranallo in the wrong business?
> 
> I begrudge no one a living, but Ranallo’s filed teeth can grow tiresome. When Aoki was finding himself utterly and inexorably lost against Melendez, Ranallo was imploring him to do something. But by that time, Aoki had seen virtually every shot of his stuffed and his striking rendered completely ineffective. What, exactly, is Aoki supposed to do?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

lol @ experts thinking Mauro is speaking from the heart. 


Have any of you heard him actually speak using his own words and not from a prompter, or through an earpiece? Likely not, because that's what the guy is doing 99% of the time we see him on TV. 

I have no affinity for Mauro anymore, I used to like him in PRIDE, and sometimes on the FIGHT network, but even I have had enough of his voice. I just wish that people would realise in this situation especially, he was so obviously listening to instruction through his left ear.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

punchbag said:


> Just on a lighter note for anyone from U.k, just noticed that Mauro reminds me of a gro2wn up version of Ben from Eastenders,lol.


The mans right you know LOL

Ben from Eastenders


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Its pretty funny how he was so disgusted at Mayhem for stealing Jake Sheilds' thunder, but there he was trying to creep into his interview just so he could speak his piece about what happened. Hypocrite. 

Can't stand fake/real moral media outrage.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

funkyboogalooo said:


> The mans right you know LOL
> 
> Ben from Eastenders


i always thought he looked like lucien cramp


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, what Miller did was disrespectful, to say the least, but the response from Shields' camp was far from proportionate.

And why was Shields apologizing, anyway? What about the Diazes and Melendez?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone have video of this (the post scuffle interview)?


----------

